# FS: Garage sale misc aquarium items



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Just went through my fish cupboards found a few things that I don't need.
Take all of below for $10

For Sale:

1) x1 Porcelain Pipe decorations: $5 in perfect condition.

4) Waterplant 3 in 1 CO2 Diffuser (Small): $3

5) Waterplant 3 in 1 CO2 Diffuser (Large) modified so the CO2 line makes a 'U' into the diffuser: $4

6) Glass bubble counter, no suction cups: $5

7) Lighting timer, 2 prong only: $2

8) Decorative stones, about 3/4 liters: $2

9) LED Moonlight, 2 of 3 LEDS working, good for nano tank, $2

10) Mildly used carbon, about 1.5 Liters: $2

11) Bioballs/Biostars, about 0.75 Liters: $2

12) Digital Thermometer, reads ~10 deg lower than actual, no battery: FREE

13) Hydrosponge 3, used but in very good condition: $2

14) Aqueon Quietflow 10, cut off the bottom of the intake piping to shorten it for a nano tank but will include a sponge cover to make sure nothing gets sucked in: $5 (See photo below)


























































































Pick up in Maple Ridge. I work in Chilliwack and I'm happy to meet along the way. I also head into Vancouver about 1x a week, PM me and we can talk about possibly meeting there.

Thanks!


----------



## jona31 (Jun 28, 2013)

Hey Reckon I'll take your ten gallon I was wondering would you take 10$ also ill take the sponge filter for 5$ and the co2 system for 5$ so in total 20$ how's that sound?


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Sounds good. PM me your cell # and when you'd like to head this way. Or whether you'd like to meet up tomorrow evening. I'm in the Coquitlam area and can meet around 6:00ish or a bit later (after dinner) at 8ish. 
Which sponge filter?


----------



## Canadian731 (Jun 25, 2013)

Does the U2 come.with any media?


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

It comes with original sponge and some clay ball media as it is brand new in box.


----------



## Canadian731 (Jun 25, 2013)

Can you adjust the rate of flow on the u2? I'd be using it in my 33 which has a ac200


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Sort of. You can adjust whether the outflow comes from the top, bottom, or in the middle. I always seem to prefer more than less flow though.


----------



## Canadian731 (Jun 25, 2013)

yeah, im just mowing it over since that would be enough filtration for a 105 gallon tank in a 33 lol don't want it too fast flowing for my fish, they seem to enjoy the rate its going at now how much would you take for both the sponge filters? I figure that the 200 + 2 sponge filters should be sufficient for my little 33


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

If you ever make it out to Cloverdale, I would take the U2.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Canadian731 said:


> yeah, im just mowing it over since that would be enough filtration for a 105 gallon tank in a 33 lol don't want it too fast flowing for my fish, they seem to enjoy the rate its going at now how much would you take for both the sponge filters? I figure that the 200 + 2 sponge filters should be sufficient for my little 33


Hm before I practically give them away let's wait and see if they'll go with the 10gal tank. Ill let you know in a couple weeks if they're still around.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

TomC said:


> If you ever make it out to Cloverdale, I would take the U2.


Of course Tom. I'll let you know next time I'm in your area. It'll be sooner or later.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Reckon said:


> Of course Tom. I'll let you know next time I'm in your area. It'll be sooner or later.


 Thanks. I will PM my telephone number.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump. A few things sold. Great price on NEW Fluval U2 Internal Filter


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump! I'll be at IPU around 2:30-3:00 if someone wants to meet me there for the U2 Filter.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump new random things


----------



## illogic (Oct 20, 2013)

hey how big is the porcelain pipe? , could use something for my pleco hes like 4-5"


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

illogic said:


> hey how big is the porcelain pipe? , could use something for my pleco hes like 4-5"


The pipe is 4x4. Im free this evening if you want to meet up to have a look at it.


----------



## illogic (Oct 20, 2013)

how large do you think the opening is? and where are you located in Maple Ridge?


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

illogic said:


> how large do you think the opening is? and where are you located in Maple Ridge?


Opening is 2" in diameter. 
Here are pics:

















I'm a couple blocks north from 224 and Dewdney


----------



## illogic (Oct 20, 2013)

that's perfect, will you be around this weekend?


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

illogic said:


> that's perfect, will you be around this weekend?


Yep. Just PM me your cell# and we can meet up.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump! Thanks!


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump again! Thanks.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Also looking for a CO2 splitter, either 2 or 3 way.

Also, willing to trade for shrimp, male guppies, otos, endlers, possibly other stuff.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello Lawson. 

Are you looking for a splitter with or without needle valves? I have a CO2 splitter I used to use on my 22l and 27 gallon tanks if your interested. Shoot me a PM if you're interested.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Just taking up my valuable condo space. $10 for everything. I'll be investing that money into more plants...
Or trade for some shrimp, otos, endlers, or rummynoses


----------

